# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: Eden 328 aquarium filter

## AquaticQuotient.com

Nathan Hill loves this latest internal filter from Eden, but warns that it's not a product for lazy fishkeepers.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

